# [resolved] Cat 5 upgrade to cat 6



## shockj2000 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Cat 5 upgrade to cat 6*

I have a DSL connection and I'm trying to create a 
network through a wirless router right now wired 
to a wired router(which I may remove) with one computer 
connection wireless, two computers wired, and a printer networked. 
My question is that I'm using CAT-5 cables now. If I upgrade all me 
cables to a CAT 6, would i notice a difference in downloads, connectivity, over all performance and reliability? Is it worth upgrading or will it be a waste 
of time and money?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

If I remember correctly you shouldn't notice a change in speeds. You may see a small change due to interference, but for the most part you won't.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You will not notice any difference in your internet broadband speed. I don't think you will notice any difference in your intranet. Unless you are running Gbe.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A total waste of money. Even running gigabit, you won't see any change. I have a 250 foot CAT5 cable here, and I've used it to link to one of my gigabit machines and run a packet throughput test, and I get between 550-500 mbit. If I connect directly with a much shorter CAT6 cable, I get the same exact speeds.


----------



## shockj2000 (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys - Its saved me time and money and possible disappointment.


----------

